# bob sykes gb side



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

fished from 8:00 am to 12. nothing to report. tried live shrimp and alewives


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

On the GB side near the sea wall there are snapper hanging around there with a lot of pinfish and pigfish.


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

right now? That was what I went out there trying to catch


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

sorry but there is bait and plenty of snapper and spanish between 8-12. also redfish between the 2nd and 3rd trash can.


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

sorry but there is plenty of bait, plenty of spanish and several snapper and redfish and i fish between 6am and 2pm. no problems in my cooler.


----------

